# Freezing 1.89L boxes of juice help



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, so I was fixing computers for some folks and doing it free as they could not pay for the repairs and was in need. While fixing it they went over to thier neighbours place to chat and later came back with 5 x 1.89L boxes of juice. One was opened to serve me and the other 4 was offered to me by the family I was fixing the computer for. At first I declined the offer but later the neighbour offered me it and insisted I take it given the heat and as a thank you for the repairs as she confessed it was hers that she gave to the family to give me.

Well I ended up finishing up fixing the computer and now with 4 x 1.89L boxes of Tropicana. Turns out thier neighbour had a bunch of Tropicana coupons about to expire for 1 box of free 1.89L juice and she redeemed them all at the store. Now having this stock of jiuce is nice but I'd also like to know about storing it in the freezer so I can use it when I want at a later date. 

How does one go about Tropicana juice in 1.89L? I would assume just putting it in the freezer but unless there is some extra step or something. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm assuming you want to freeze it because you dont have the space to refridgerate it all?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

4 boxes that's it? you want to freeze them? I can finish those in a week or two at the most, just drink it in the morning and evening.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

all I can think of is TOO MUCH SUGAR!

Just chuck em in the freezer or make a bunch of popsicles lol


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Water expands when frozen, you might get split or ruptured containers if you just stick them in the freezer. Putting them in with the cap off might help since it will allow excess air to escape as the water expands.

Harry


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I've frozen milk in cartons. There's enough air in the package to compensate for the increased volume after freezing.


----------

